# INTP or INTJ? A friend of mine.



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Unrelated note but you've finally reached heaven, Scootaloo~


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think whether someone is charming or charismatic depends on the individual. I knew an INTJ who was both charming and charismatic. He was a 5w4 than a 7w6. I'm also a 5w4 than 7w6 though I'm charming but not charismatic.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Foxefde said:


> House is not that good example of ENTP, I would say House is <60% ENTP and >40% INTJ.
> 
> I'm the one who's been trying to figure out whether I'm ENTP OR INTP. I agree that it's most likely ENTP(70%-80%), INTP(20-30%).
> 
> And as always, thanks for reading.


Hm, I think I could definitely agree. House is usually cocky and firm in his stances, which an ENTP can be too, but usually displays a sense of tact unlike an INTJ's stereotypical condescending roast. And he usually has no tolerance. But then, who would be a good example that's not an inhuman super genius? Tyrion Lannister maybe? Jack Sparrow? They're the type of people you underestimate their intelligence because their constant knack for humor and ideas that seem to have no thought put into them and then you realize _"That bastard knew this whole time."

_(I inspire to be an ENTP one day.):laughing:


Great_Thinker said:


> I think whether someone is charming or charismatic depends on the individual. I knew an INTJ who was both charming and charismatic. He was a 5w4 than a 7w6. I'm also a 5w4 than 7w6 though I'm charming but not charismatic.


I'm definitely an INTP, but I would say I am charismatic and charming. It does depend on the individual, but someone using charm or charisma is being tactful which would mean that somewhere in that person an Fe is developing. (Or they're being manipulative, or bearing with what the group wants to avoid unnecessary confrontation.) And if he's a rational type before moralistic, than there's no better type than an ENTP.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Scootaloo said:


> My best friend and I get along better than anything. 4 years and counting we've been close and he keeps me sane.
> 
> Lately he's been getting into Myers-Briggs and he's stuck between INTP and INTJ. I just can't help him... I don't know which he is! It's bizarre, and I'd like to make more friends like him. So I'm going to post about him.
> 
> ...


This description doesn't make a whole lot of sense unless you'd consider it's through the eyes of an INFJ who likes him a lot.

The reason he's stuck betweeb P and J is because that's how MBTI tests work. They test for I/E, N/S, T/F and J/P. But the difference between J and P is huge. These types aren't similar at all. Best way to deal with this situation is to analyze cognitive functions:

INTP: Ti Ne
INTJ: Ni Te

Check both descriptions of Ti and Ni and see what he identifies with most.

But he could very well have a totally different type because your description is not related to either INTP or INTJ.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Scootaloo said:


> Literally the worst MBTI chart ever...
> somepony.gif










The chart was generated with the assumption that you were a reclusive alchemist, http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--VQVWd1jf--/s1tg4opeicbgzxl4krwr.jpg 

No it's not perfect, obviously; so we'd like it if you could be more specific in your critique, the computer won't be offended.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't mean to sound snooty or ignorant or anything... I actually really appreciate you guys posting. :happy:

I guess there can just sometimes be an attitude on this forum where everyone thinks they know best. For example, I've been in psych classes for years; I think I know what introverted vs. extroverted means. I asked you guys if he sounds more like an INTP or an INTJ and I got bombarded with "ENTP!". I know very well how ENTPs act and as someone who is currently with an ENFP it's frustrating for people to try and explain Ne to me. I'm still going to bring it up to him since there's been such a resounding answer, but I think he'll be disappointed with me.

It's tough for me to describe people honestly because my view of them certainly gets tainted by emotions. If I ever post a thread like this again I'll try to be more objective in my description.

Again, I don't mean to complain since I really appreciate the responses. I guess I just feel like I've been made a fool of.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Kebachi said:


> Unrelated note but you've finally reached heaven, Scootaloo~


Awww :kitteh:


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

DudeGuy said:


> View attachment 234922
> 
> The chart was generated with the assumption that you were a reclusive alchemist, http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--VQVWd1jf--/s1tg4opeicbgzxl4krwr.jpg
> 
> No it's not perfect, obviously; so we'd like it if you could be more specific in your critique, the computer won't be offended.


I'd love to critique it, but I'd rather not derail the thread.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Scootaloo said:


> Again, I don't mean to complain since I really appreciate the responses. I guess I just feel like I've been made a fool of.


I seriously doubt anyone here was trying to offend you, on the contrary they were trying to be of help. 
The posters were answering honestly and considering all options when doing so. Sorry it wasn't what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Scootaloo said:


> I don't mean to sound snooty or ignorant or anything... I actually really appreciate you guys posting. :happy:
> 
> I guess there can just sometimes be an attitude on this forum where everyone thinks they know best. For example, I've been in psych classes for years; I think I know what introverted vs. extroverted means. I asked you guys if he sounds more like an INTP or an INTJ and I got bombarded with "ENTP!". I know very well how ENTPs act and as someone who is currently with an ENFP it's frustrating for people to try and explain Ne to me. I'm still going to bring it up to him since there's been such a resounding answer, but I think he'll be disappointed with me.
> 
> ...



You're not a fool at all, I just honestly feel like you're not actually searching for an answer, just affirmation to what you're already assuming. I do that sometimes too so I'd be calling myself a fool too. (I can be though.) 

Could you perhaps tell us why he's *not *an ENTP?

You said: "He really is far from extroverted is the thing... As I said, he tends to isolate himself and as much as he enjoys being with people once he's had enough he's had far too much. He isolates himself entirely and he often talks about how much he resents people."

But it's irrelevant because being an introvert or extrovert in MBTI doesn't have anything to do with liking, hating, or wanting to be away from people. It also has nothing to do with shyness. (Although it DOES have correlation, but it's not always applicable to all.) 

ENTP vs INTP is Ne-Ti vs Ti-Ne. 

Perhaps you could talk more about what you think his dominant cognitive functions are and which you think he exercises most?

Edit: I'm also sorry if I am coming off as mean or rude. I'm a blunt sort of person. I mean everything with respect. :tongue:


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm honestly not just looking for confirmation. I wouldn't have asked unless I knew. I'll talk to him and get back to you.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> You're not a fool at all, I just honestly feel like you're not actually searching for an answer, just affirmation to what you're already assuming. I do that sometimes too so I'd be calling myself a fool too. (I can be though.)
> 
> Could you perhaps tell us why he's *not *an ENTP?
> 
> ...


Well, reflecting on it, it struck me that he and my Dad are very similar in mannerisms. They're both likely Ti dominant; my Dad's an ISTP and the way they are in conversation is very alike. Maybe I'm feeling so stuck because I see my Dad in him, etc.

They both do this thing where they reflect for a bit and then tell you exactly what's up with as much precision as possible. They both have this sort of engineering mindset if you will. They take things apart and put them back together. They are quick to notice inconsistencies and they love playing devils advocate. My friend especially is always looking for ways to make things better.

I always thought that was Ti, but maybe I'm wrong here. I branched out to INTJ because I thought maybe it could have been less prevalent Te as well.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Scootaloo said:


> Well, reflecting on it, it struck me that he and my Dad are very similar in mannerisms. They're both likely Ti dominant; my Dad's an ISTP and the way they are in conversation is very alike. Maybe I'm feeling so stuck because I see my Dad in him, etc.
> 
> They both do this thing where they reflect for a bit and then tell you exactly what's up with as much precision as possible. They both have this sort of engineering mindset if you will. They take things apart and put them back together. They are quick to notice inconsistencies and they love playing devils advocate. My friend especially is always looking for ways to make things better.
> 
> I always thought that was Ti, but maybe I'm wrong here. I branched out to INTJ because I thought maybe it could have been less prevalent Te as well.


So you're stuck between Ti and Te? (If he's a dom Te user then he'd most likely be ExTJ of some sort.) Would you say he's a procrastinator who asks a lot of "What ifs?" or is he more of a doer, asking the basic "Hows?" to accomplish something. What about Ni and Ne? In Ni user like an INTJ uses known facts to come up with a conclusion. Ne has an objects and asks infinitely about it's essence and relevancy.


(of course, you use both. But which is more prevalent?) 
Ne example: The xNTP sees a red ball. "Where did it come from?" "Who's ball is this?" "Why is it red?" "What kind of person would own a red ball?"
Ni example: An xNTJ sees a train wreck. There are a bunch of logs. The train is on it's side. There's a large boulder to the opposite side of the train wreck. "It can be assumed that this boulder hit this train which had a shipment of logs on it and derailed it."


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

> They both do this thing where they reflect for a bit and then tell you exactly what's up with as much precision as possible. They both have this sort of engineering mindset if you will. They take things apart and put them back together. They are quick to notice inconsistencies and they love playing devils advocate. My friend especially is always looking for ways to make things better.
> 
> I always thought that was Ti, but maybe I'm wrong here. I branched out to INTJ because I thought maybe it could have been less prevalent Te as well.


Yeah that does sound like Ti and not Te as you suspected.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> So you're stuck between Ti and Te? (If he's a dom Te user then he'd most likely be ExTJ of some sort.) Would you say he's a procrastinator who asks a lot of "What ifs?" or is he more of a doer, asking the basic "Hows?" to accomplish something. What about Ni and Ne? In Ni user like an INTJ uses known facts to come up with a conclusion. Ne has an objects and asks infinitely about it's essence and relevancy.
> 
> 
> (of course, you use both. But which is more prevalent?)
> ...


He's a total procrastinator; he really isn't very traditional or ambitious so it's hard for me to buy EXTJ. Most of my friends of those types at least know what they're going to do with their lives.

As far as Ni and Ne, I can see a bit of both. But usually other Ni users and I kind of think along the same lines. Ne users and I complement each other while having serious conversations. And he... jumps around me, honestly.

Ne-dominant boyfriend:
"I'm sorry you feel that way."
"Have you retraced your steps?"
"Ooh! Objects! Let's interact!"

Friend
"What if you took it apart?"
"Are you sure that's how you feel?"
"Let's get you to a therapist..."


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

(I seriously appreciate you guys so much.)










^Me, trying to catch your vibe and loving your skills.


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

> As far as Ni and Ne, I can see a bit of both. But usually other Ni users and I kind of think along the same lines.


Yeah I am like that too. When I find another NJ type I notice it. We connect on a different level. I recently found someone who is also INTJ. He's my wife's friend's little brother. They've been all worried about him and think something is wrong with him. His older sister is ESFJ and doesn't know why he won't be social....must be something wrong with him. I suspected he was INTJ or INTP and got to talking to him to find out which one and found out he's INTJ. Once he saw that there was someone in the world that actually understood him he was so excited (for an INTJ...you know the face, the same as all the other faces). He's only 20 and seems to have really underdeveloped Te, mostly leaning on his Ni, but I was able to tell him what he'd be naturally good at and point him in the right direction. It was really neat getting to find another Ni type.

I'd like to find an INFJ, but no luck there. A new friend of mine took the test and got INFJ and I was excited. Then, I hung out with her for a while and came to the conclusion that she's no INFJ. She's actually ESFJ. Another friend said she was ENFJ.....nope, another ESFJ. Seems like a lot of people test as 'N' when they are really 'S' Using my blunt Te-style I of course correct them and tell them what type they really are. They don't seem to care much, which just confirms it.

As far as your friend, sounds like you've got it narrowed down to INTP or ENTP. You said you know someone who is ENTP. You're an Ni-dom as an INFJ, so you're good at seeing patterns and subtleties. You would know instinctively if they were the same type. I knew that my co-worker and my wife were so similar before I even knew about MBTI. Turns out they are both ISFJ. You would notice that type of thing if they were the same type. I do that ALL THE TIME. This person reminds me of someone else....that is unless one of them happens to have some sort of major personality disorder, which can throw it off.

So if he's not reminding you of the other friend and neither one has some major problem, then he's likely INTP by process of elimination.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Scootaloo said:


> I don't mean to sound snooty or ignorant or anything... I actually really appreciate you guys posting. :happy:
> 
> I guess there can just sometimes be an attitude on this forum where everyone thinks they know best. For example, I've been in psych classes for years; I think I know what introverted vs. extroverted means. I asked you guys if he sounds more like an INTP or an INTJ and I got bombarded with "ENTP!". I know very well how ENTPs act and as someone who is currently with an ENFP it's frustrating for people to try and explain Ne to me. I'm still going to bring it up to him since there's been such a resounding answer, but I think he'll be disappointed with me.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't feel like that but also, with a whole bunch of NT's replying, this is kind of what you could have expected. Very direct answers and if they think you´re wrong they'll tell you. But I don't think anyone in here thinks you´re a fool.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Peter said:


> You shouldn't feel like that but also, with a whole bunch of NT's replying, this is kind of what you could have expected. Very direct answers and if they think you´re wrong they'll tell you. But I don't think anyone in here thinks you´re a fool.


Aha, I love NTs. I just get awfully sensitive sometimes...

:laughing:


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> So you're stuck between Ti and Te? (If he's a dom Te user then he'd most likely be ExTJ of some sort.) Would you say he's a procrastinator who asks a lot of "What ifs?" or is he more of a doer, asking the basic "Hows?" to accomplish something. What about Ni and Ne? In Ni user like an INTJ uses known facts to come up with a conclusion. Ne has an objects and asks infinitely about it's essence and relevancy.
> 
> 
> (of course, you use both. But which is more prevalent?)
> ...


That's the best laugh I've in a long time. Really loved the desciptions of Ne and Ni.


----------

